# Bugs!!!!!!



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok, I shoot a weekly 3d league, and last night, the mosquito's were so bad I thought they were gonna eat me alive. We all had bugspray on, but that didn't seem to help at all. We all had the hardest time trying to concentrate on the shot with the constant buzzing in our ears and biting all over. What do you guys do to deal with biting insects while shooting 3d?


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

*bug lotion*

I use a bug lotion, its a green bottle and I think it is made by whoever makes "Off" bug spray. It contains deet, but it does not smell ...


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

try a thermacell


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

I've been wanting to get a thermacell, does that work while you are walking around, or is it better suited for stationary uses? 

The course I shoot is set up near a swampy area, which is a mosquito breeding haven, especially with all the rain we've recieved lately.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Here in Florida we have mosquito control agencies (not sure if you do in Mass.) that have a pellet they shoot (with a slingshot) into ponds to control the bugs. I'm not sure what it is called,but,they usually use Malathion? for the spraying.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

The only time I've seen them spray for mosquito's in this state is when we have an outbreak of west nyle disease, which there has been a few cases of in the past couple years. 

After the shoot I went glassing for deer at a nearby farm, I saw 10 different deer, and they were all flicking their tails and shaking there heads to get the bugs off. I don't know how they deal with those blood sucking mosquito's day in and day out. As if battling the elements alone in new englad were not bad enough, they gotta deal with the bugs too!


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*bugs*

Get some mosquito dunks to put in the swampy areas, or ponds and I don't know if you've heard this before but it is an old southern wives tell that works. dryer sheets rub them on your skin and clothes and that will help.


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

BUGS...I hope you guys aren't gonna use this as your 'excuse' this week! 

This is the way we deal with them...100%DEET and wait a few weeks for them to settle down a bit. 

They are not nearly as bad down there in the early to mid-afternoon. That's why I shoot during the weekend.


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I've been to shoots where 100% deet is the only thing that works. I've had the least success with "Off" and the most with "Repel".


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Wendy, 

If I shot as good as you, I wouldn't need any [email protected] lol! I try to shoot as early as I can on weeknights, weekends are usually too busy as I have my kids games and things to attend. I will give the 100% deet a try though. 

Jason's scorecard will be easy to pick out this week, it says something to the effect of BUGS SUCK! across the top, next to his season low score of 260 something. He was not a happy camper last night after the shoot was over and he started adding up his scorecard! 

So tell Shawn he doesn't have to worry about how Jason's shooting, I'm his competition now! ha ha! jk!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

Jason?!?!? Who worries about Jason's scores! LOL If he shot a 260 something this week, then it will be his SECOND score in that general area...Don't let him fool ya. I am the all-knowing master of the scores. Tell him to keep practicing...Shawn always asks me what you shot first. I guess he sees more promise in you.


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow! You just made my day wendy, that was really nice to hear, thanks. I had called shawn the other night to order new strings and I told him to make mine just like jason's, cause he seemed to be shooting quite well with them, and shawn said yeah, a little too well. I figured that meant he was closer to shawn's heels than I was. 

Last night I squeeked out a 272, and I shot horrible, between the bugs, and few poor releases, I was amazed my score was even that high. 

Jason did pinwheel a nice little hemlock sapling, does he get any points for that? ha ha!


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

man wendy i never say stuff like that about you ! somehow i got into the middle of this conversation! ya i sucked out last night, i couldn't deal with the crow size bugs in that swamp...but don't worry it's on now!!! by the way wendy, are you and shawn going to shoot petersham? it started this week, and thiers alot less bugs!!
jason


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

looks like i'm going to have to start posting all bens misses...seems just the other day ben lost an arrow on a target i dimed! ha,ha!


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

When you're as short as jrdeerslayer, the mosquito's do look the size of crows.......lol! 

Post away about my misses! I've got a good excuse for everyone of them, just like you do! ha ha!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

bwahahaha

J- hemlock saplings were the double-secret bonus point area this week! How lucky you are to have sucked at that particular spot!! Just having fun with ya.....I doubt Shawn will want to shoot Petersham. Maybe I'll have to drop by if my Dad is shooting (he did last year) and show ya how it's done.


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

Wendy, 
Your Right Were Probally Better Off You Not Shooting Petersham W/us Anyway You Already Made Fools Of Us Indoors ! Lol!
And Ben, Ha,ha,ha You....so...funnny!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Down here in Texas we just shoot them down but you have to be careful one don't fall on ya. They is big down here!


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

Down here in SC them skeeters wear a red cross jacket (they takes pints at a time!!)...... You sometimes start to feel a little faint when they finish. It is kind of funny when you kill one though, it looks like you got shot with a red paintball gun!!


----------



## Camo Boy (May 18, 2005)

100% deet is what I use :thumbs_up


----------



## Hunting Goddess (Feb 6, 2005)

buckfeverben said:


> I've been wanting to get a thermacell, does that work while you are walking around, or is it better suited for stationary uses?
> 
> The course I shoot is set up near a swampy area, which is a mosquito breeding haven, especially with all the rain we've recieved lately.


just lay the thermacell on your chair....it works great!!!


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Hunting Goddess, 

I don't normally bring a chair with me when I shoot the course. I've heard great things about the thermacel, but I wasn't sure if it was something you could clip on your belt and walk around with and have it still be effective.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Those skeeters down around the swamp are just plain nasty at any time of the day this year---we try to shoot the round in the mornings, and have even gone a couple of times early afternoon, and they are still wicked. We hose down with 100% deet but it is just rediculous they still about carry us away, little !!*!*!* made me shoot a nickle even this week. (again!)

I'll never catch Shawn at this rate, especially after the one brain dead scoring week where I couldn't see 20yds, nevermind anything else!

Everyone seems to be shooting good, but we've got to find out a way to quit feeding the bugs, they're getting bigger by the day!  Low yield nuke or something...


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

One of the Alaskan guys need to replay to this post. Mosquito's are the Alaskan state bird :mg: :wink: . They have been known to carry of small children and family pets.


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

"The course I shoot is set up near a swampy area, which is a mosquito breeding haven, especially with all the rain we've recieved lately."

LOL! You must be at Lenox!


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Lenox is quite a bit farther west actually, this club is in Royalston.


----------



## low12 (Jan 31, 2005)

Down here in Jawja when the bugs get really bad, we unzip our pants and that keeps them out of your face. :wink:


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

careful with the 100% deet... try it on a small patch of skin first.... a lot of people are allergic... they can handle small doeses like the OFF spray, but then try the 100% and they break out bad.... my boyfriend is like that... the deep woods OFF with deet doesn't hurt him but the 100% Deet Off stuff he reacts to. it's a great thing if your body can handle it, but if you've not used 100% before, try it on a small patch of skin before putting it all over you body... you'll be thankful ya tried it first if you are allergic. 

we have mosquitos here in texas the size of small vehicles! and they wait around to swarm you till you're at full draw... if you let down, they go away....


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Well, last night my girlfriend picked up 3 different brands of 100% deet for us to try. Hopefully that will help tonight. If not, the bugs are a great excuse for a bad shot! lol!


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

Well, you guys were right, 100% deet was much more effective than the previous bug juice I was using. Thanks for the tips everyone. Now, if only someone had a remedy for hot, muggy, uncomfortable weather! 

That's one of the greatest things about shooting 3d, you never run out of excuses, especially in New England! lol!


----------



## Salt Grass Mama (Jul 9, 2004)

Repel 100% DEET works well for me.


----------

